# Hairy or Baldy



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the trim look down below for the ladies more than pre-pubescent girl look. The latter gives me a child molester vibe.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

And how does that make you feel?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> I like the trim look down below for the ladies more than pre-pubescent girl look. The latter gives me a child molester vibe.


* As long as my lady is reasonably closely trimmed or shaven/waxed, it is all good for me! But I totally abhor one that is unkempt, unmanaged, and totally hairy. The same goes for women who, for whatever reason, choose not to manage the occasional hormonal growth of hair on their breasts. To get a long hair in one's mouth while giving fastidious and unbridled oral can be surprisingly unpleasant!

As far as being "prepubescent," being cleanly shaven or waxed only helps to accentuate the true artistic beauty of the female body; and a mature woman's genitalia, in no way, even comes close to reminding me of that of some juveniles!

My mantra is for them to keep themselves as sexy and visually appealing as possible! Because whenever performing oral, I absolutely love to see exactly what it is that I'm getting into!

I mean, why hide something that is so beautiful with sheer masses of hair?*


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't care as long as it dont look like demi moore from play boy

And a smooth one makes a nice poping sound when you smack it with an appendage:smthumbup: and in no way makes me think of a young girl, yack


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My guy is a single father to two teen daughters, whom he's raised pretty much on his own from birth. He's expressed a preference for "not bald". He's fine with my personal preference of neatly trimmed.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I like em all. trimmed or bushy, my tastes are very wide.
I grew up in the late 60's, early 70's when 'free love' abounded (no std's except syphyllis, or so we thought) and feminism was in it's early militant stages. One of the expressions of that (at least where i was) that the women i hung out with did not shave ANYTHING. why? Because that was considered catering to men, which was a no no.

didn't bother me at all, even the complete 'natural' look.

but i digress.

The most beautiful vee jay i have ever had the pleasure to 'know' was an absolutely perfect specimen with all trimmed but for a magnificently defined landing strip. never seen one more beautiful since then, even in pictures.

i can see it in my minds eye now.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't like Hair Panties.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> I like the trim look down below for the ladies more than pre-pubescent girl look. *The latter gives me a child molester vibe. *


Word...Bald is a turn off for me as well. Nothing sexier than a woman with a nice patch of pubic hair...RAWR!


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> The most beautiful vee jay i have ever had the pleasure to 'know' was an absolutely perfect specimen with all trimmed but for a magnificently defined landing strip. never seen one more beautiful since then, even in pictures.


:smthumbup:

Mind you that I wouldn't discriminate a woman who was hairless but that little bit of trimmed area down below would increase her attraction level for me. It's like seeing a woman naked or seeing her wearing a pencil skirt and heels, the latter is definitely sexier because it leaves something for the imagination.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I am often shoved in a room blindfolded with various vaginas to choose from (hairy, trimmed, waxed, or bald) and forced to sample each one, but I'm afraid I always wake up from this reoccurring dream before reaching any conclusion as to which one I like best because my wife has a tendency to pinch my nose shut or tickle my face if I am making noises while I sleep.

Sorry I can not be anymore conclusive than that!

Badsanta


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Depends on whether she has a pretty puss or a man eating tentacled mollusk. I knew this girl in HS that had a vayjay that looked like a creature from a Ridley Scott film. I'm glad she had a bush on that.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Personally, I've found that, just like with hairstyles up top, some can pull off different styles (including fully shaved) better than others. So, for me, there's no universal answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Colonel Angus (Apr 11, 2015)

I find the sweet, delicious nectar of a lady's garden of delight most intense if there is a small bush growing.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.CuddleBug is always clean shaven down there and same with her legs......very nice.:smthumbup:


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

I see no reason to have hair on the world's greatest snack bar. I suppose a well trimmed landing strip would be ok too.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Depends on whether she has a pretty puss or a man eating tentacled mollusk. I knew this girl in HS that had a vayjay that looked like a creature from a Ridley Scott film. I'm glad she had a bush on that.


Are you trying to say it looked like a hastily packed suitcase, :scratchhead:
















that never bothered me in the day :smthumbup:


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I like em shaved..... Especially if I'm the one holding the blade. 
Like the saying goes... Once you get past the smell, you got her licked-


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

People! If your woman smells down there, something is WRONG. She needs to go to the OBGYN. It should not smell bad.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

to me fur just gets in the way. I like a little bit of short trimmed fuzz, or less. The times SWMBO lets me trim her down to nothing is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> People! If your woman smells down there, something is WRONG. She needs to go to the OBGYN. It should not smell bad.


You're right. Fortunately the women I had been involved with in the past, were very health and appearance conscious. That is one of the things that attracted me to them, whether they were hairy or baldy. They were delicious.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicely trimmed mostly. Occasionally I get a surprise. Totally bald is just kind of kinky. Not that I'm complaining. She tends to make the decision. She likes to keep her lips shaved. That seems to be a daily routine. I like it. 
What's more scary is when she slaps me on the butt and says. "Right, shower now and shave it all off' she is of course talking about me. Makes me a little nervous. But of course I oblige.


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

Oldmatelot said:


> What's more scary is when she slaps me on the butt and says. "Right, shower now and shave it all off' she is of course talking about me. Makes me a little nervous. But of course I oblige.


Nothing wrong with that at all. I used to get all up tight about my wife suggesting that I shave the undercarriage. Then I thought, who else is going to see. No one! And it's one small thing I can do for her. If it makes her happy, who am I to argue. Besides, it heightens the sensations.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hairy or bald.....as long as it's hair or bald and taste good I'm fine with that. However I do tend to eat more when its bald.

I also can admit to earning my red wings so what the hell, put it in my face and I'll eat anything if I'm hungry enough!

Speaking of snacks...now I'm hungry.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Grayson said:


> Personally, I've found that, just like with hairstyles up top, some can pull off different styles (including fully shaved) better than others. So, for me, there's no universal answer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep.

My wife looks much better when it's just trimmed, as opposed to shaved (which she does occasionally). But if she lets it grow... that's a nope.

My ex wife, on the other hand, could pull off anything. She usually did the full shave thing, and it worked. She wasn't overly hairy to begin with, anyway. But if she let it grow, it was fine, too.

Really depends on the person/body, and I imagine it's the same for men as it is for women. Some people just shouldn't grow the full beard, some people just shouldn't shave it close.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I agree with this 90%. However, I do know that, as a woman, I do not have a fresh smell until maybe at least 4 days after my period has ended. I have very long periods from start to finish (end of....everything...) .......


OP sorry for threadjack but I have to say to STA: get an IUD! Then you don't have to deal with anymore of that business. It's a miracle. I'm on my third one.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

the guy said:


> I also can admit to earning my red wings so what the hell, put it in my face and I'll eat anything if I'm hungry enough!


Damn, you are a trouper.


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> to me fur just gets in the way. I like a little bit of short trimmed fuzz, or less. The times SWMBO lets me trim her down to nothing is pretty awesome too.


Yup......this pretty much sums it up for me! But the wifey had A LOT of hair down there,(long, not bushy) I swear I could have braided the stuff!
Really had to fight through the stuff to have any fun, now WE keep it nicely trimmed, not shaven but very short.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

I prefer some hair. My wife is completely shaven except for a narrow yet thick landing strip that starts at the base of her clit and works it way up.
It looks so sexy and it makes doing down on her so yummy. 

I'm not going to lie but I like to bury my nose in her landing strip as I am working my magic on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

alexm said:


> Yep.
> 
> My wife looks much better when it's just trimmed, as opposed to shaved (which she does occasionally). But if she lets it grow... that's a nope.
> 
> ...


The ex wife, is that the one who was not interested in sex and took off to France for her lover??

It occurs to me if she usually did the full shave she was really interested in sex!


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

If I were in the market I think I would prefer totally shaven.

I keep myself totally shaved down there - personal choice really.
Anyway, the tree looks alot taller if you keep the base trimmed...!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Doesnt need to be full on never seen a razor or scissors bush.

But otherwise the look of a nice bush is just plain SEXY to me. Trimmed down lower where Im going to be working is fine. But a nice triangle just waiting to be revealed when the panties come off? :smthumbup:

For practical reasons as well with my wife fully shaved just doesnt work. She can get quite wet. And when she has been bare to near bare and I "manscaped" too much? Felt off. Like a slip n slide down there then.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

It always gives me the creeps if some-one says that shaved genitalia look pre-pubescent and certainly if the word child molester or pedophile is associated with that. 
If a woman likes her man without facial hair, does that main she’s a pedophile or child molester? Because facial hair is a sign of adolescence. Even if a man shaves, he still does not look like a little boy. He’s just a man that shaves his facial hair. 
If a woman shaves or waxes her genitalia, she still is a grown up woman. It would be ridiculous if men are considered child molesters because the prefer that a woman shaves her arm pit hair, leg hair, genitalia … . Some people just prefer bare skin because it feels soft or they prefer the look.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

sunhunter said:


> It always gives me the creeps if some-one says that shaved genitalia look pre-pubescent and certainly if the word child molester or pedophile is associated with that.
> If a woman likes her man without facial hair, does that main she’s a pedophile or child molester? Because facial hair is a sign of adolescence. Even if a man shaves, he still does not look like a little boy. He’s just a man that shaves his facial hair.
> If a woman shaves or waxes her genitalia, she still is a grown up woman. It would be ridiculous if men are considered child molesters because the prefer that a woman shaves her arm pit hair, leg hair, genitalia … . Some people just prefer bare skin because it feels soft or they prefer the look.


*
Hear! Hear!*


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

I go for hairless because I like the look and easy to maintain especially since I got an IPL hair removal system. I now want to try it on my husband as well because on me it worked wonders


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

A wild bush is not nice. Who wants hair in their teeth?

A nice little landing strip looks best for me, nothing below that though.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I really don't understand why people think that if I like her bald that means I am a child molester.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

The only thing i really dislike is a huge bush where the hair extends onto the thighs. Other than that, I can appreciate all styles. What i generally like most is a little triangle that follows the contours of the woman. For me there are few things sexier than the contrast between lovely smooth skin of the stomach and legs and the texture of a moderately trimmed little bush.

I don't mind completely shaved and it can be a nice difference but I would not want it all the time. I certainly don't get the references to children associated with this. Sounds like a problem if seeing a shaved women raises these thoughts. That said, like curves (which i also like), some hair makes a woman appear more 'womanly' to me.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kristisha said:


> I go for hairless because I like the look and easy to maintain especially since I got an IPL hair removal system. I now want to try it on my husband as well because on me it worked wonders


What brand did you get and how long did it take to see results, how long does the flash last?

been thinking about getting one for my wife


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

I have Philips lumea SC 2006/11. I bought 2 months ago and it's amazing. I think it has 140 000 flashes and the flash last less the. A second.

The ideal candidate is light skin and dark hair which I have. I started to see the first results after my second treatment, around 30% less hair and it grows a lot slower then before.

I'm on my 4th treatment, every fortnight , and I'm almost hair free in some of the areas. 

I paid for it £ 300 on sale from £ 450.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kristisha said:


> I have Philips lumea SC 2006/11. I bought 2 months ago and it's amazing. I think it has 140 000 flashes and the flash last less the. A second.
> 
> The ideal candidate is light skin and dark hair which I have. I started to see the first results after my second treatment, around 30% less hair and it grows a lot slower then before.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info Kristisha


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

I in the same page - it almost like when you hear people say that they're afraid of gays come into the neighborhood that they are then afraid of becoming gay...

Let's explore where the fear comes from of totally shaven relating to child molester? A grown woman's shaved vagina is a wonderful thing and hair in general is just nasty / something for primates. There's hardly any difference between shaving armpits as crotch. Imagine if women left a landing strip under arms in order for there to be a suggestion of adulthood. Once upon a time men all men had facial hair then I'm sure the first guy to say 'this is gross I'm nixing this Shyte' got all sorts of stares and ridicule. It's time to realize that as humans become more civilized, hair in unnecessary places fades to nothing. If anything a shaved v is more suggestive of an advanced woman of superior intellect 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife just started letting me shave her, sort of where ever I want, to make it easier for me to go down on her to keep the hair out of my mouth. I shaved a bit more last night and I really liked the smooth feel when we had sex later.

I may try to "introduce" shaving each other for the skin-on-skin feel, just to see if we like it.

As I said in another post, my daughter got married over the weekend. So wifey & I been sampling the empty nest feel. I think we're going to enjoy it.:grin2:


----------



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

Eastcoasting said:


> My wife is completely shaven except for a narrow yet thick landing strip that starts at the base of her clit and works it way up.


That's pretty close to what I do, Everything is shaven, but I leave some hair above, because I think it looks better. Basically a razor width from my thigh creases and under my c-section scar is what I take out. I have done the bare look from time to time, but I don't care for it... and I have made the comment that shaving is the only thing that keeps me from getting too fat. The shaving thing has always been my preference thou. I would do it this way regardless of what he thought.

My husband has tried the shaven thing, and I don't care for that much, a guy should have hair, I would learn to except it if I had to thou.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

My tolerance of hair depends on their coarseness and density. Not sure if there is a true correlation with which region of the Earth your ancestors inhabited millennia ago, but in my experience the proverbial Swede has hair that is much easier on my skin and less likely to get caught in my mouth than that of the proverbial Italian or Middle Easterner. Myself, I trim above the penis, and shave the penis, scrotum, and perineum. It greatly helps on hot days like the ones we've been having recently.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of bald either. I don't like a giant unruly bush, but a nice landing strip, or triangle - even a bush that's kept nicely - hot. Not a big fan of a hairy bung or inner thighs though.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Brazilian here, makes cycling much more pleasant and greatly increases the pleasure from oral.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

my wife really hates getting hair in her throat.
It is really a turn off when she used to have to stop mid point to try and work a her up that is tickling her throat, sort of like a cat working a hair ball up:cat:


----------

